# Key Duplicator plans



## Scouter-50 (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm looking for key duplicator plans. Also known as key cutters. Somewhat like the hardware store type.
Thanks, Robert.


----------



## wrat (Jul 21, 2021)

I've never seen plans, so I hope someone proves me wrong.
But I have 3 key machines, myself.  They're remarkably simple.
If you have a home machine shop, it would be pretty easy to make.  You'd spend more time twiddling with the alignment and calibration than anything I should think.
But the catch (isn't there always?) is gonna be obtaining the cutting wheel.  Those aren't especially easy to come by last I checked.  And key blanks are illegal to own in some municipalities without complete licensing.
However, I suspect your town in Texas is not such a municipality.


----------



## Scouter-50 (Jul 21, 2021)

Cutting wheels are easy to come by, especially on eBay. I cannot imagine a Draconian rule like that in the USA regarding key blanks. Key blanks are readily available.

Robert


----------



## wrat (Jul 21, 2021)

Texans can be simply ADORABLE.

Did you know some municipalities have laws about guns, too?  Hard to imagine, eh? Crazy talk!  

I'm sure you'll have no trouble setting it all up.


----------



## jeffmaxwell_amarillo (Jul 24, 2021)

I am in the middle of making a key cutter.  I had no trouble finding cutter wheels and blanks.


----------



## Scouter-50 (Jul 24, 2021)

jeffmaxwell_amarillo said:


> I am in the middle of making a key cutter.  I had no trouble finding cutter wheels and blanks.


Have you made any drawings or plans?
Thanks, Robert.


----------



## jeffmaxwell_amarillo (Jul 24, 2021)

No drawings or plans yet. I have some sketches in a box somewhere( we just moved and are still trying to find things). I will post if I get some drawings done.


----------



## Scouter-50 (Jul 24, 2021)

Great! looking forward to it.
Robert


----------

